# Meet my kitties!



## Kitcat123daphne (Aug 31, 2017)

Eginette is a grey tabby. She's always been an odd cat. My cousin has two Bengal cats, and from watching them, makes me think Enginette is part Bengal from her behavior... plus some of her markings resemble Bengals. She is about 4 years old. She loves attention and won't get out of your face unless she has it. She is spayed. She weighs 10ish ibs.

Repeat is a white with grey tabby markings. He is Enginette son. He is an attention addict, and way worse then Enginette. He sure has thick skin! He is about 2/3 years old and neutered . He weighs 12 ibs.

Dunkin is a 12 year old long haired black cat. We brought him in from outside when he was 11 months old. He too loves to be petted. He is also neutered. He weighs 11 ibs.

Daphne is a light torbie. We rescued her almost two weeks ago... she had a littler of five kittens just a few days ago.. she is a sweetheart, but I can't tell you much about her. I'm unsure on her weight. She is approx 8 years old. As soon as her babies are weaned, she will be getting spayed. Along with her babies once they're old enough.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aww, what an adorable kitty family! It looks like Enginette and her son are still quite close.  

Is that one of the tiny kittens in your hand in your avatar? Too cute! We'd love to see more.


----------



## Kitcat123daphne (Aug 31, 2017)

Enginette, Repeat and Dunkin are very close! They have their arguments sometimes, but who doesn't? 

Yes! That's the smallest kitten of the five, but sure is the craziest. They're now almost three weeks old, and boy are they nuts. I've been meaning to do an update on the kittens soon.


----------



## Kitcat123daphne (Aug 31, 2017)

Here is the crew. Dunkin, Repeat, and Enginette. Monster (biggest, orange baby), Demetrius (grey baby), Augustina (grey baby), Venom (littlest baby of the crew, tabby), and last but surely not least, Viviolent (other tabby/torbie). In one pic, it shows you just how little/big Venom and Monster are. Venom is little, but sure has Venom, man. And they all decided to come out and play at 11:30 at night.

Ps-just realized I didn't get one of Daphne, the mamma. I'll get it later.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh boy, I hope Venom, Monster, and Viviolent weren't named for their personalities!


----------



## Kitcat123daphne (Aug 31, 2017)

Monster is named Monster because of his size- he's huge. But Venom and Viviolent were named when they were first born, and it just so happens that them two are the craziest of the bunch, especially Venom!


----------



## Calistin (Aug 4, 2017)

Aww too cute!


----------



## LovingFurballs (Oct 6, 2017)

It is awesome that you can have so many cats. All kittens are crazy to some extent. There is no such thing as being too cute.

Thank you for adopting cats and getting them spayed or neutered!


----------



## Kitcat123daphne (Aug 31, 2017)

Another update; The five stinkers are already five weeks old! Where does time go?! They all have their own unique personalities. Monster loves to sit on your foot/shoe. They are all human obsessed. And love to climb! It's going to be hard letting them go to new homes (don't worry, not until they're are at least 8 weeks old) but at least I'll know they'll have good, loving homes. 
Venom is still the runt, but has the most spunk and eats way more then anyone else.

We have a new feline Kritter. Damian, he is the tiny grey kitty in the pictures. 
Here's his story; long story short, friends cat had a kittens, and mamma ate one and tried eating this one. We prevented it and now I'm his human mom. He was born Oct 3rd (named after Mean Girls the movie) and I've had him since. He's growing and eating and is healthy (so far). And he just lost his umbilical cord!


----------

